# Holy Moly! Samplecast #42 out now with "Digital Synsations 2" review, composer interview and more...



## reutunes (May 6, 2017)

I'm a little bit late with this week's show so thank you for your patience. Samplecast #42 features a whole host of libraries and plugins (many of them for free). The main review is UVI's http://thesamplecast.us14.list-manage.com/track/click?u=1146a51e5cfae5756bff0856e&id=36e7dc1ad5&e=157176a2ae (Digital Synsations 2) which recreates the sounds of some classic 1990's digital synths. Playing it was a trip down memory lane for me as I have used lots of those sounds in my early productions.

This week we've also snagged an interview with games composer Tony Manfredonia where he chats about his score for upcoming RPG Call of Saregnar.

You can hear the entire interview and tracks from the game on the http://thesamplecast.us14.list-manage.com/track/click?u=1146a51e5cfae5756bff0856e&id=2df51e5008&e=157176a2ae (podcast) version of the show - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Rhodope 2 : Ethnic Bulgarian Choir – Strezov Sampling
Leviathan 2 – Black Octopus Sound
http://bit.ly/2q13fcJ (Infundibulum 1 – Sound Dust)
Synchron Percussion – VSL
Ancient Era Persia – Eduardo Tarilonte
Desert Winds – Eduardo Tarilonte
Audiothing Bundle – Audio Plugin Deals
May Reverb Sale – Eventide Audio
£5 voucher – New Loops
Digital Synsations V2 – UVI
COMPOSER INTERVIEW: Tony Manfredonia – https://www.patreon.com/rhuantavan
http://bit.ly/2p4qX68 (Insolidus – 8DIO)
Super Audio Boy – Impact Soundworks
Gloves Glock – Composing Gloves
Roth Air – Daniel Rothmann
http://bit.ly/2qvvDH9 (Fetish – Analog Obsession)


----------



## AdamAlake (May 6, 2017)

Subscribed to the channel, informative stuff. That hat really does look odd, though.


----------



## reutunes (May 7, 2017)

AdamAlake said:


> Subscribed to the channel, informative stuff. That hat really does look odd, though.


Yes @AdamAlake - I didn't really think through what a black hat on a black background would look like. Weird, right?


----------

